# Building a rod for kids?



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

OK, so I've had the bug for a while now, and finally jumped off at the rod builder's day and purchased the stuff to build (3) rods, one for my dad, one for my brother, and one for myself. I haven't even had time to start the first one yet and my brother has already asked that I build (2) rods for his kids. The kicker is they are twins and he wants them built for their birthday which is in about 2 weeks! I've been scouring the web and can't find any info on builing rods specifically for kids. 

My best guess on where to start was to go to academy and look at their kids rods to get ideas. 

Anyone have any input on length, how to shape the grip for smaller hands, etc. 

It will be their 3rd birthday. They both have a Zebco kit now with a smaller version of the spincast 33. I'm thinking I want to build for the same type reel, but wonder if a spinning reel wouldn't be better. 

Here's what I'm thinking:

5' medium action blank, recoil guides (for the durability), Fuji reel seat, cork handle.

Please Help!

Shawn


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I would go with a spinning set up. The will be able to use that a lot longer than they would with zebco set up. 

I think a med light action will be more versitile, (small trout small reds crappie and bass)

I cut down a P702 to 5' and it worked out well.


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Kids Rod*

I also recommend a spinning rod set up. The Zebco rods with the pistol grip will come flying out of their hand someday. (My grandson's did: Hey grandpa look how far I can cast!!! Opps!) Also it is hard for them to reach the push button with their thumb without loosening up their grip. I recommend a solid graphite 4 1/4 foot blank with a size 16 grip. They can wrap all 4 fingers around the reel seat and have less chance to lose their grip. A Small under slung zebco reel or a spinning reel with a fast cast lever works well. I started my grandson out with a spinning reel at age 4 1/2 and he learned to cast within minutes,(Good Genes) I also have used Mickey Mouse type rods, but tore the grip off and put on a spinning grip. They also love stickers and lots of them. Have fun!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I am planning to use lots of stickers. The specific request was Spiderman for him and Dora for her...


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently had the exact challenge. I purchased a 5' 5" Med. action St. Croix kit.
It is a pistol grip for the spin-cast. I think the entire setup, blank,guides,reel seat, butt cap and all was like $75.00.

It made a really nice rod. Just keep in mind it's not "High-End" components. But the blank was awesome!!!!!


----------



## Rainshadow (Apr 8, 2008)

You could go with a lower cost price point Forecast rod as well like this one that wont break the bank and dress it up with the thread work and decals. Save the higher end stuff for when they are ready for it. The blank retails for 10.32 all E glass for durability and would be great for pan fish. Anyone of Batson distributers would be happy to sell this to you. 

Rod Blank Model # SPG601 Butt cap: SBC20B Front Cap: Rear Grip: RG4A-1875 four in rear cork 
Handle Arbor: Reel Seat: GS16C-S Reel Seat Shim SHIM/16/SPIN Foregrip: FG2A-200 2 inch for cork
Winding Check: BWC08 Hookeeper: HKS Tip Top PLT06R04.5 1st guide from tip top VSLG06 2nd guide from tip top VSLG08 3rd guide from tip top VSLG10 4th guide from tip top VSLG16 5th guide from tip top: VSLG20 6th guide from tip top: 7th guide from tip top: 8th guide from tip top: 9th guide from tip top: 10th guide from tip top: 11th guide from tip top: 12th guide from tip top: 13th guide from tip top: 14th guide from tip top: 15th guide from tip top: 16th guide from tip top: Guide spacing Specs(inches from tip, center ring over mark) 5-10.5-17-25-34.25


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Shawn....
One thing that I would suggest is let them get involved in the building process. Have them choose the colors. Let them have a part of making it. I know it will be tough at the age of 3. But you might be surprised of the pride they will have knowing they helped.

Here is the rod I built for my daughter. She had all the input on the colors and where she like the grip placed for her fishing style.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Here's what I ended up with...*

Thanks for all the great advice!

I ended up buying a couple of inexpensive med-light glass blanks from FTU. I cut them down to 5'. I decided to make them spinning reels, FTU had a cool little spin-cast reel for $19, it's a cross between a spinning reel and a Zebco 33... Once they get a little older I'll swap them to spinning reels.

I wrapped this one for my niece in metallic pink w/ metallic silver trim bands. She's into Dora so I bought a bunch of Dora stickers for it as well.

My nephew's will be wrapped in red w/ black trim bands (or vice verse, haven't decided yet). His is getting Spiderman stickers...

Tonight I'm going to put some stickers on a cut off piece of blank and apply epoxy to them to see how it reacts. If it works, I'm going to apply them this way to preserve them.

Sorry the pics didn't come out as well as I had hoped. I shot them just before leaving for work... I'll shoot some better pics when they are completed.

Please be kind with the criticism  , this is my first attempt...

Shawn


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh Boy, now you went and done it... You crossed the line. Your hooked for sure and welcome to the addiction!

By the way... Looks great and keep them coming!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

"I ended up buying a couple of inexpensive med-light glass blanks from FTU"... Great choice of material for young'uns. Nice job, too! I've not used stickers, but if they "repel" the epoxy, use some CP, let dry, and then try the epoxy finish. Are you planning your third build yet? Yep, you're hooked. As Doug said, keep them coming! Jerry


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Goags said:


> "I ended up buying a couple of inexpensive med-light glass blanks from FTU"... Great choice of material for young'uns. Nice job, too! I've not used stickers, but if they "repel" the epoxy, use some CP, let dry, and then try the epoxy finish. Are you planning your third build yet? Yep, you're hooked. As Doug said, keep them coming! Jerry


Third?? I had 3 blanks ready to go, and then got the wild hair to do these for their B-day so they got pushed ahead of the others... So yes, I have the third planned as well as the 4th, 5th, ...

This is why I don't play golf, I have a tendency to jump in with both feet and go all out. Although, I see this quickly becoming as expensive a hobby!

Shawn


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I handed the rods over to the "inspectors" on Sunday and as far as I can tell, they approved...

Thanks for all the advice!

Shawn


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Cowboy;

That is awesome!!

I don't know if you realized it or not ore even if it was intentional on their part or not, but they have X'd the rods just like on your shirt, through the senter of Dad were it should be

Have sir have made my day.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Steve Gardner said:


> Cowboy;
> 
> That is awesome!!
> 
> ...


Good eye Steve! Now that is too cute! 
And good job on the rods Cowboy. Good choice on the parts and you did a greaat job on putting them together!...looks perfect for them to grow into and will last for years.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Great story, neat rods!! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Way to go AC, that just about tops out the old "cute" meter. Perfect setup and will last them a while. 2cool,,,,,Jim


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

Now thats a picture. Way to go Cowboy. Brought a smile to my face.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve Gardner said:


> Cowboy;
> 
> That is awesome!!
> 
> ...


I hadn't realized. That's actually my dad in the background. I meant to crop the pic to cut out his choice of footwear so no one would think I wear those gawd awful things :slimer: ... LOL


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> I hadn't realized. That's actually my dad in the background. I meant to crop the pic to cut out his choice of footwear so no one would think I wear those gawd awful things :slimer: ... LOL


Don't worry, we have a whole thread on here with guys comparing their pink and purple crocs!







(not me of course)


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> I hadn't realized. That's actually my dad in the background. I meant to crop the pic to cut out his choice of footwear so no one would think I wear those gawd awful things :slimer: ... LOL


That's what I thought until I tried a pair myself. Just be thankful that they aren't pink like Billy V's (lol).

Great picture the smiles are priceless. Mark


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Cowboy;

That's even better with it being your Dad.

 It just means that he through his love for you and of fishing pasted the gift onto you that you just passed onto your children. May it continue through many generations.


----------

